# jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???



## danyvet (18. Mai 2008)

Liebe Forumsinsider!

Woran liegt das bzw. ist es normal, dass ich hier jedesmal mich wieder einloggen muss, wenn ich auf einen Link zu einem Bild klicke? Oder auch manchmal, wenn ich einen neuen Beitrag schreiben möchte, so wie jetzt, muss ich mich auch neu einloggen, obwohl ich aber schon eingeloggt bin. Kann man das in den Einstellungen ändern? An den cookies kanns wohl nicht liegen, denn die hab ich eigentlich akzeptiert...

ratlose Grüße aus Wien
Dany


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Hallo Dany,

hast Du beim Login den Haken bei "Angemeldet bleiben" gesetzt?


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Hallo,
oder vielleicht den Cookie abgelehnt oder ausgeschaltet ?
Lösch einfach nochmal alle cookies und probier es nochmal.

Axel


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Hallo Annett,

danke, ja, eigentlich schon, aber ich bin schon draufgekommen, was ich falsch gemacht habe.... ich hab mich erst "angemeldet", als ich auf den Link zum Bild geklickt hab, da geht dann ein neues Fenster auf, wo man sich eben einloggt, dann kommt das Bild... und dann hab ich dieses Fenster wieder geschlossen und war natürlich wieder auf der Startseite, wo ich nicht eingeloggt war....war ein Irrglaube von mir, dass das von Fenster zu Fenster weitergeht....
Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, woran es liegt!
Also, Problem schon gelöst ;-)
LG
Dany


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

oje....
hat sich doch noch nicht ganz erledigt, das Problem.
Jetzt hab ich extra drauf geachtet, dass ich eingeloggt bin, hab in einem Thread auf einen Link geklickt, wo jemand schrieb "schau mal hier" und das "hier" war ein Link zu einem anderen Thread, und da ging wieder ein neues Fenster auf und schon war ich wieder nicht eingeloggt....hmmmmm.
Bitte um Hilfe!
LG
Dany


----------



## Joachim (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Hallo Dany,

na denn wollen wir mal ...

1. Welchen Browser benutzt du? Hersteller, Version ...
2. Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du? Hersteller, Version ...
3. alles andere, wenn 1. und 2 beantwortet sind.


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Cookies löschen
tmp.-löschen

Dann Browser neu starten

Sollte gehen


----------



## Joachim (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Öhm, das wäre dann mein Rat gewesen, wenn denn nochmal ne Antwort gekommen wäre (nur eben incl. Anleitung, wie mans macht).


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Danke euch, für die Antworten,
ich hab Moz. FF Version 2.0.0.14, unter Windoof XP Version??? (woher weiß ich das?)
werde eure Tipps mal versuchen und meld mich wieder, wenns dann immer noch nicht geht.
Danke!
LG
Dany


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

ok, habs jetzt versucht, cookies gelöscht, cache gelöscht, alles gelöscht
noch immer neues anmeldefenster, wenn auf link klick
so, bitte neue vorschläge zur problemlösung ))

LG
dany


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

noch etwas: hab übrigens das häkchen bei angemeldet bleiben, aber muss trotzdem jedesmal neu anmelden, wenn browser neu aufmach


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Also ich habe meinen FF so eingestellt, probier es doch mal aus.


----------



## Joachim (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Danke Uwe!  

@Dany 
Der Teil mit den Cookies, da kommts drauf an  Dein Browser hat ein Problemchen mit unserem Cookie - der ist allerdings nötig. Also stell deinen Browser so ein, wie Uwe und es sollte klappen...


----------



## danyvet (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Hallo liebe Leute!
Ich denke, es funktioniert jetzt!
Es lag tatsächlich doch an den cookies. Weiß nicht warum, aber ich bin erst jetzt draufgekommen, dass da doch tatsächlich dieses Forum hier in der Liste der "immer geblockten" stand, da konnt ich natürlich kopfstehen. Verstehs zwar nicht, denn eigentlich hab ich die Cookies ja vor einigen Tagen gelöscht, aber naja....hauptsache es funktioniert jetzt! Vielen Dank für eure Geduld,
alles Liebe
Dany


----------



## Joachim (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: jedesmal passwort neu eingeben???*

Na bitte ... 

Für alle andern: Cookies "löschen" ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das man für eine bestimmte Website (oder alle) Cookies "gesperrt" hat.


----------

